# An Introductory



## ToriJ (Apr 30, 2014)

Oi.

I'm ToriJ. You can just call me Tori if it fancies you, the J is mostly there for flavor. I've been writing for as long as I could hold a pencil. Like a lot of writers I knew growing up I started out with fanfiction. Bad fanfiction... I crossed over things like Harry Potter and Metal Gear Solid which made absolutely no sense. I even had blatant self-inserts that dated canons. Ah, to be a teen. Fortunately I've branched out and mostly do original work these days. Unfortunately I haven't been able to finish a book since the fanfics I wrote in my notebook. It doesn't help that I have so many ideas buzzing about in my head that narrowing things down is nigh impossible. My brain may as well be a comic book universe at this point.

I've been searching for an active community for a couple of days now with a friendly atmosphere and struggled to find one until I finally got it in my head to type down the words "Writing Forums" and here I am. Funny story: I spent a good couple of minutes looking for the rules only to realize the tab was up above staring me directly in the face the whole time. And that is how observant I am. I'll probably go back and read that a good 20 - 30 times because my memory is terrible and I'm in the newbie stage of being terrified of screwing up. But enough about me.

It's a pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 30, 2014)

Did Solid Snake infiltrate Hogwarts? I must know!

Welcome to the writing forums, where helping you finish your book is our job!
Writing Forums: Books get dun here.


----------



## ToriJ (Apr 30, 2014)

Man, I wasn't even clever enough back then to come up with that. I just had Metal Gear stored away somewhere and had a wizard face Liquid on top of it like in the first game. Then the second book Hogwarts was relocated to Zanzibar for some reason. If I knew where that notebook was I'd dig it out but it's probably buried in a box in the basement somewhere.

Thanks for the welcome ^_^


----------



## Bishop (Apr 30, 2014)

ToriJ said:


> Man, I wasn't even clever enough back then to come up with that. I just had Metal Gear stored away somewhere and had a wizard face Liquid on top of it like in the first game. Then the second book Hogwarts was relocated to Zanzibar for some reason. If I knew where that notebook was I'd dig it out but it's probably buried in a box in the basement somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome ^_^



Hah! I love it. I'd really like to see Snake running around under a box, trying to sneak past Nearly Headless Nick, and slip into Dumbledor's office. He could use his tranquilizer pistol and take out the old man and...

I'm thinking about this too much.


----------



## ToriJ (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm sure if Kojima could somehow get his hands on the rights to Harry Potter he'd make it happen just because. Tranquilizer pistol? Last old guy he met with long white hair and a beard tried to kill him. He'd whip out the SOCOM.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Tori, I'm Pandi, nice to meet you. There is much to discover here, I too read those rules over but in case you missed it ten posts lets you share your work with us. I see you are on your way. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## ToriJ (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks, Pandora. Yeah, I caught that, and the bit about needing that many posts to have an avatar too. And the give constructive criticism to receive it and the guide on how to best do it, which I wish I would have had years ago.

Hey, my memory is better than I thought.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome!  You can also edit your sig now.

As you've noticed, this is a friendly place.  

The ten posts are a mini Turing test.  I think I've seen bots post intro messages so I understand why the administration thinks something like that is necessary.

You'll have fun here.


----------



## ToriJ (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm disturbed by how far spam bots have come over the years. They're worse than ants in the bathroom!

Yes, I think I will. I don't know why I didn't search for a writing board sooner.


----------



## Pandora (Apr 30, 2014)

ToriJ said:


> Thanks, Pandora. Yeah, I caught that, and the bit about needing that many posts to have an avatar too. And the give constructive criticism to receive it and the guide on how to best do it, which I wish I would have had years ago.
> 
> Hey, my memory is better than I thought.


I know it's better than mine . . ha! Hey wanted to say I love your city, Kansas City, beautiful, friendly, awesome food! 
We travelled to see Pearl Jam a few years back, what a time! One lovely lightening storm the night before the concert.
Sweet memories, must go back someday.:smile:


----------



## ToriJ (Apr 30, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I know it's better than mine . . ha! Hey wanted to say I love your city, Kansas City, beautiful, friendly, awesome food!
> We travelled to see Pearl Jam a few years back, what a time! One lovely lightening storm the night before the concert.
> Sweet memories, must go back someday.:smile:



This makes me happy. Whenever travelers talk about my city they say it sucks, that KC MO is better and joke about wheat Jesus. It was starting to bum me out.


----------



## John_O (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Tori. Welcome to the group!


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 30, 2014)

Tori welcome to the site, from up-state NY. Unlike the battle of which KC is better than the other, I only have to say that it is much better to live in up state NY than down state. I live in a rural area, milk cows cut timber grow grapes kind of place yet when I tell someone I am from NY the all assume the city.


----------



## ToriJ (May 1, 2014)

That's funny. When I tell people I'm from Kansas they assume I live on the countryside.

Thanks for the welcome, everyone. I'm loving it here already ^_^


----------



## InstituteMan (May 1, 2014)

Welcome aboard, ToriJ! I did a bit of a double take when I saw another Kansas location in a thread. I am a bit west of you, but not _too_ west of you. I live in the countryside, so to speak, but I dare say that I know KCK and Wyandotte County pretty well for a non-native. Who knows, maybe we bumped into each other at Quick's or some other bbq joint once without knowing it?


----------



## ToriJ (May 1, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> I did a bit of a double take when I saw another Kansas location in a thread.



I do that, too. I'm not used to too many people from Kansas being on the forums I visit.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 1, 2014)

Looking forward to your activity Tori. Welcome to WF, hope it's everything you're looking for.


----------



## ToriJ (May 3, 2014)

Does anyone know who I can poke for questions and stuff? Or how long it normally takes for someone to get back to me?

I don't know where else to post this.


----------



## aj47 (May 3, 2014)

Under *Site News and Announcements are both a Tech section and a Feedback section depending on what you need help with.  

Or PM one of the purple folks, we're Mentors and, in theory if we can't help you, we know who can.


*


----------

